# When did you first know about the Bell Tree Forums?



## nintendofan85 (Jan 8, 2016)

Even though I joined this site in March 2014, I've actually known about it since July 2010 or so. How long have you known about it?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

Maybe early November? I decided to join TBT later that month to sell villagers because I was dirt poor. But I discovered the Basement and Brewster's Cafe, and an addict was born.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 8, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> Maybe early November? I decided to join TBT later that month to sell villagers because I was dirt poor. But I discovered the Basement and Brewster's Cafe, and an addict was born.



Oh wow. I must be the only one that's known about it for over five years.
I heard that back in 2010 this site wasn't as active as it is now.


----------



## jiny (Jan 8, 2016)

I think I just searched "animal crossing" and this popped up. Not sure how I found out about animal crossing again to look it up, but I did, so I found this and signed up.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

nintendofan85 said:


> Oh wow. I must be the only one that's known about it for over five years.
> I heard that back in 2010 this site wasn't as active as it is now.



How old is this site?? Geez.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 8, 2016)

I did not know about it until my interest in unorderable DLC was peaking so I googled items and I came across a lovely user's profile who was selling them so I signed up and here I am.


----------



## seliph (Jan 8, 2016)

I only knew of it like a month or two before i joined.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 8, 2016)

My first introduction to this site was a certain member being ravenous over collectibles.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 8, 2016)

MapleLeafKangaroos said:


> How old is this site?? Geez.



Very old. 11 years old. The same age as many users here.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> Very old. 11 years old. The same age as many users here.



//slow clap
It's funny 'cause it's true


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2016)

Discovered the site in November 2008, didn't join until December tho


----------



## mogyay (Jan 8, 2016)

a few months before my join date, whenever i googled questions this site popped up a lot so i thought i'd join


----------



## Jacob (Jan 8, 2016)

Found it the day I signed up, the same day summer break started for me last year.
Was a VERY inactive member at AXA before it closed plus Animal Crossing Community so I never really needed to search for more animal crossing sites. This one however is the last active board!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 8, 2016)

I've known about it since 2013 I believe. I didn't join until 2014 and I didn't become active until the summer of 2015.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 8, 2016)

Jake. said:


> Discovered the site in November 2008, didn't join until December tho



This sounds about right, don't remember when exactly Jer posted that advertisement video.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 8, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> Very old. 11 years old. The same age as many users here.



Created in 2005?


----------



## Mariah (Jan 8, 2016)

Some time in 2013. I saw it mentioned around Tumblr and ACC.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 8, 2016)

Mariah said:


> Some time in 2013. I saw it mentioned around Tumblr and ACC.



Yeah, a lot of people talk about it on ACC, but I didn't join ACC until 2013 and, as I said, I had known about this site since 2010.
I actually found ACC at the same time too. I remember those times. Back when I was still using Windows XP regularly.


----------



## FelicityShadow (Jan 8, 2016)

I first knew about it in 2013. I considered joining, but then I went on a hiatus because I was too addicted to the game. My first Animal Crossing Board was actually Neoseeker's Animal Crossing Board under a different username. I sometimes went to Gamefaqs from time to time. Then I decided to use just Gamefaqs and Bell Tree when I came back on Animal Crossing. Now I'm mostly on here. This is way more active than the two other boards I've mentioned.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 8, 2016)

Since when I heard about a friend on ACC leaving ACC and moving over here. I was worried and made an account here. And look at me, i'm semi-active!


----------



## inkling (Jan 9, 2016)

ehh I can't exactly say I rmemeber. I rememeber whenever I used to search for stuf btb would come up first. I used to trade on reddit when I first got new leaf. I never played the other ds firends, except on to borrow for a short time, so I had no need.


----------



## Llust (Jan 9, 2016)

i think i was searching something about villager information (this was back when i was an acnl noob and didn't know anything about the game) and i kept coming to the villager trading plaza here. i just ignored it because i didnt understand how villager trading worked, but when i saw that there was a bell currency on this site, i for some reason found that really cool, so i signed up


----------



## MintySky (Jan 9, 2016)

I discovered this site early last year. So quite a few months before I actually decided to join.


----------



## RRJay (Jan 9, 2016)

I was on Animal Crossing Community around 2011, and I wanted TBT as a guest for a little while, but it wasn't as active so I stuck to ACC. Now I am back to playing Animal Crossing so I went on ACC- it was a ghost town for the most part. So I came here!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 9, 2016)

I got in through ACC too, but when I came here the first town I was super overwhelmed and backed off! Later I came back and it was so much more active I never looked back... I will go on reddit to find villagers though


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2016)

I was p active in a thread over at Gaiaonline about the game and they suggested I joined this site to look for villagers... since then I'm stuck


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I found it a few times when looking for guides and asking ACNL questions to google, not sure when I am sure probably at least a while before I got an account. Because my friend told me you can give villagers to other people and I wanted in on it and I also wanted more people to come over to my town and to be friends with so I decided to make an account. ^u^


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

I found it on some kind of a tumblr acnl masterpost so I decided to give it a go and I really like it.~


----------



## cIementine (Jan 9, 2016)

i found out about animal crossing on another forum where someone made an ac fan group, so i bought new leaf because they were talking about it and i loved it. then i searched some stuff about the game a few months later and signed up.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 9, 2016)

Discovered this site since like April-May 2015 because I was depending so much on the villager tier lol. I decided to join in August 2015 because the tumblr ACNL community just likes trading villager for another villager that I don't have; it's an annoying system of barter and 'double coincidence of wants' and it makes progress in my town slower because you don't always get a reply. ;-;
Ever since then, I stuck with TBT because I felt the monetary system was more efficient and I got my dreamies faster than I thought because a lot of people here cycle. c:


----------



## sej (Jan 9, 2016)

Mid 2013, I joined after a month or so after finding out about this site through my sister who signed up.


----------



## reyy (Jan 9, 2016)

like 2013 ish idfk
i dont remember
probs bc i wanted free bells


----------



## Crosser(^_^) (Jan 9, 2016)

I found out about the bell tree forums when I was at the island on my mayors account and I asked anyone if they sold hybrids and they replied have you checked the bell tree forums so then I joined


----------



## Libra (Jan 9, 2016)

The day I joined, LOL. I was looking for information about AC:NL (since it was my first AC game ever), found a link to TBT and figured I might as well join, haha.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 9, 2016)

The day I joined was the first day I knew about it. I just started googling stuff about New Leaf when they first announced it and TBT came up and it looked pretty cool so I joined right then.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 9, 2016)

Over a year ago, on October 2014, I got Animal Crossing as a birthday gift.  So I looked up online for tips and tricks on how to do different things in game (since I was still used to Wild World, I played it almost all the time so NL took awhile getting used to), and one of the results was The Bell Tree Forums.  I seen there were tons of threads chock full of information, and since it loaded faster than the other wikis I could find, I snooped.  Once I seen you could trade/play online here, and it was an active community, I joined.

Over a year later, 1 reset (I literally reset a week after my birthday), and only a few cycled villagers, my town has barely any progress towards being done.  Where has my time gone


----------



## Dashie101 (Jan 9, 2016)

Early 2010, although joined in 2013.


----------



## Meliara (Jan 9, 2016)

mogyay said:


> a few months before my join date, whenever i googled questions this site popped up a lot so i thought i'd join



Same for me.  I finally joined because I desperately wanted cherries.  The user who replied about the cherries(AnnaCerise) was SUPER nice and brought over tons of wishlist stuff and I just kind of hung around the site after that. 24 hours a day, 7 days a week...


----------



## tae (Jan 9, 2016)

since my start date. which is like feb of 2015.
my ex girlfriend told me to come here when i bought my acnl game and she said it would help out a ton.

she was right, but she doesnt come on anymore.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 9, 2016)

when someone on the wiki said about this site when i was begging for bells on the chat


----------



## N e s s (Jan 9, 2016)

It all started when i became obsessed with new leaf


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 9, 2016)

I discovered this site when I searched an ACNL question up on Google. A thread popped up from TBT and I was like "Hmm.. maybe I should join "
I registered right after I discovered it x3


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jan 9, 2016)

Probably about 2 years ago. I was looking for people to socialise with on New Leaf and this came up. I was amazed with the site and joined!


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 9, 2016)

I actually knew about this site a few months ago, but I never bothered looking. When I needed to escape a different site that was causing stress for me, I found this, and it seemed better, so I joined. I can't really state my honest opinion about this site since I've only been on here for a few weeks.

I actually recognize a few people on here from the site I was previously on.

If you want to know what the site's name was, it was Animal Crossing Community.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 9, 2016)

back in ye old legendary wars, there were many a animal crossing forum

these forums were fighting for the title of the golden apple

tbt killed them all


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 9, 2016)

I used to be on Animal Crossing Community but that site was way to outdated and empty so i came here


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 9, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I used to be on Animal Crossing Community but that site was way to outdated and empty so i came here


I thought you came here because of me.


----------



## pandapples (Jan 9, 2016)

I was looking up stuff about villagers and came across this site because of the popularity list. Then made an account cause I was such a NL newb even though I had the game for more than half a year.


----------

